# Help if Possible...Concerned with Post PCT Levels



## Psychman16 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey guys just looking for some educated input..if you do not know what you are talking about, I'd rather you guys save your comments...for those of you who do here it is....

I ended my PCT for my second cycle about 5-6 weeks ago...I ran test p for 10 weeks...first 6 weeks i was using 100mg, and for the last four i ran into another vial and used 125mg. I used dbol on the back end of my cycle...Weeks 6-9 at 20mg a day. my pct included toremifine which i researched and did the first week at 90mg, followed by 2 weeks at 60mg, and the last week at 30mg. i used Clomid for 3 three weeks, first 2 days was 100mg then after that i did 50mg for 19 days. It was all i had...i had read that people had use toremifine only with no problems so i thought the clomid was a added bonus. I used ran an AI while taking dbol as my nips werea little itchy. 

Here is the issue....My buddy who sold it me who has used gear many times had instructed me to do a tablet a day and each tablet was 1mg...the last week of my dbol i found out that i was taking way to much of the arimidex so i stopped. had no more gyno symptoms even through pct....i still have about 7mg of it left. My testes grew back in size....i have no problems with erections or staying hard when i am already erected. However, in my teens a suffered from mild to moderate back acne...but it went away in my early twenties...but about my last week of my pct i started to notice it coming back. I figured it was not an issue it would go away soon, it was probably just my natural test kicking back in. But now its been about 5-6 weeks since i ended my PCT and it has progressively gotten worse...now to the point where i am desperately researching for ways to get rid of it. Does anyone know what can be happening? i feel like my test levels should be fine since my erections are great... i havent lost much strength at all since off cycle even though i am limited to my upper body workouts because i tore my extensor tendon in my finger...and my squat has actually increased. Why am i having these acne effects so long after PCT?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 9, 2014)

Get some bloods and find out. While I B&C now, I always used to get my worst acne when coming off, and now I get my worst acne about a month into cruise. Could be your E2 levels. If you're serious about recovering, get some bloods.

PS - who the hell runs 100mg a week? That's lower than a trt dose for some guys. Shutting yourself down for a 100mg a week is pointless! Hopefully, I'm reading your post wrong.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 9, 2014)

I get acne from the start and it worsens during pct

Doxycycline @100 mg ed
this can be bought on most sites that sell meds

Hibiscus concentrate 
I use a 50/50 mix of the concentrate and a body wash

If you have someone willing rub witches hazel all over the acne it helps with redness and swelling 
And time. Only time will clear the acne

Also take a visit to the dermo.
don't tell them it's be cuz of juicing .


----------



## Psychman16 (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks a lot. I was doing 1.25-1.5 ml at the end of my cycle. I wasnt aware it was that low. My third cycle is planned perfectly now that ive done extensive research. I just want to get my levels normal first. was trying to avoid the blood test because the wife is unaware and dont want any questioning on her half and being interogatted. shes scary mad lol


----------



## Psychman16 (Dec 9, 2014)

But if anyone has any idea as to why the acne is going on but my erections and all over test related issues are fine i would appreciate it. Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 9, 2014)

Acne is just part of the game.
if you're prone to acne then you're gunna get it.

Only way to stop it is get on Accutane 
but they don't hand that out to anyone


----------



## Psychman16 (Dec 10, 2014)

Acne bothers me but not enough to potentially put my body through accutane. Did my research and that is a no go for me. So, if erections and other normal test level signals seem normal, the acne is just a normal side even this long after pct? I was just hoping it wasnt something to be real worried about as far as hormone levels


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 10, 2014)

It's a side of your levels flexing. 
And once it starts it takes a little bit to clear up.

I'm 2-3 months from last pin and I'm still battling it 
it has cleared up quit a bit since though


----------



## bronco (Dec 10, 2014)

As DYS said, you need to get blood work. It should be done pre and post cycle


----------



## Canadian muscle (Dec 10, 2014)

The acne is from hormonal imbalance/hormonal changes. When you come off you get acne. It used to happen to me all the time. Tren also gave me acne on cycle. 

From what I gathered your test levels should be fine if your sex drive is good. I would say that the acne is from the PCT or coming off. PCT drugs like clomid are know to cause acne.

What I do when this happens is apply lots of topical acne creams/serums. Also go tanning! it really really helps dry out the acne.


----------



## Psychman16 (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks again for the help!


----------

